# Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 8-Channel Interactive Signal Pr...



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3 8-Channel Interactive Signal Pr...* Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY 3 8 Channel Interactive Signal Processor | eBay


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

this is mine, any questions let me know....

same processing chip as Helix and Arc PS8


----------



## Fantaxp7 (Mar 20, 2010)

What are your overall thoughts on the unit? I am contemplating this unit here and the JBL MS-8. 

Thanks


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Fantaxp7 said:


> What are your overall thoughts on the unit? I am contemplating this unit here and the JBL MS-8.
> 
> Thanks


both are great, if you want to tinker with the adjustments after the MS8 Time aligns your setup, skip it and get the RF 3sixty.3 as the MS8 is set and forget.. no adjustments

Personally I feel the MS8 will get you 85% maybe higher if done properly. I always like to adjust the EQ's a tad after it all finished..

So I like the RF


----------



## Fantaxp7 (Mar 20, 2010)

DAT said:


> both are great, if you want to tinker with the adjustments after the MS8 Time aligns your setup, skip it and get the RF 3sixty.3 as the MS8 is set and forget.. no adjustments
> 
> Personally I feel the MS8 will get you 85% maybe higher if done properly. I always like to adjust the EQ's a tad after it all finished..
> 
> So I like the RF


Thanks for the response,

I will be considering this. I am torn between the two as I have a center channel and the MS-8 would take care of powering it. I have a 5 channel amp for two way active front and a subwoofer...Perhaps I could use the stock amp for the time being?

Also as you said I am afraid I would want to tinker afterwards...

Thanks


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

How do these compare to the Helix's? Any reason to pay an extra 100 bucks for them?


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

I am so tempted to buy this right now... I really want the 3Sixty.3.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

mkeets said:


> How do these compare to the Helix's? Any reason to pay an extra 100 bucks for them?


The Helix and RF use the same processing chip... 





analogrocker said:


> I am so tempted to buy this right now... I really want the 3Sixty.3.


Do it, PM me and I'll get you taken care of


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

dat does it work faster then the 360.2? and how did you connect to it? blue tooth or cable hooked up to it?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

optimaprime said:


> dat does it work faster then the 360.2? and how did you connect to it? blue tooth or cable hooked up to it?


Yes, The ones i did were BT


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

DAT said:


> Yes, The ones i did were BT


You connected via bluetooth with the 360.3?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Salami said:


> You connected via bluetooth with the 360.3?


NO BT streaming but did most RCA, one digital


THIS IS SOLD -


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

You have another for sale on Ebay now? And why are you covering the serial number? I'd like to buy it if I can verify the serial number with RF.

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

CLOSE THIS THREAD PLEASE


Hey Chuck, here is one for sale on the forums for a lower price...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/138276-rockford-3-sixty-3-new.html


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL the thread is still open. What did you switch to?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT, what are you using now for processing?


----------

